# No Serial Number from Sonic MyDVD Trial Download



## EMGold2 (Jan 20, 2004)

I downloaded the trial version of Sonic MyDVD v6.1. I registered with my email address and the download of the trial went through fine. When I started to install the EXE file for the trial, it asked me for a 17 digit installation code. The code was supposed to be emailed to me. That was about 2 hours ago. I would expect the email from Sonic to come through immediately with this code. I validated that my email address was correct and checked my SPAM email folder to make sure it didn't accidentall go there. How long should it take for the installation code email to come through from Sonic? I am unable to complete the install of the MyDVD trial without this code.


----------



## jaymst (Feb 15, 2005)

Cnffun5xgbkr4kssr


----------



## dmlove51 (Mar 17, 2004)

I think that's the same serial number I got for the trial.


----------



## ack_thbbft (Dec 30, 2004)

Check your ISP's or E-mail service's spam filter, if you have one. My ISP puts all e-mail from sources that are not in my address book into a "Suspect E-mail" folder online. If yours is like mine, not knowing the exact e-mail address the serial number would come from ahead of time could have resulted in it being filtered.


----------



## EMGold2 (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks for the serial code jaymst. Worked great! Installation was very smooth.
Many thanks


----------



## OrganicEd611 (Apr 22, 2006)

Attached is the email I received from Sonic when requesting the Trial Software. It took almost 24 hours to receive the email the second time I requested this. The first time I tried, I never received an email.

Thank you for trying MyDVD Studio v6.2!

You'll find that this version of MyDVD is the most robust yet - featuring
multi-OS support, and now, new TiVoToGoT transfers so you can burn from
TiVo® to DVD!

In order to get started, you will need to enter the following Serial
Number when prompted to "install the trial."

Trial Serial: CYYADVAP3WZ7D8ZKD


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Sonic has got to be the worst company ever. No one I've spoken to or corresponded with has had a good experience with support from them, the product is buggy, slow, and the interface is too cramped. If there were a real alternative that was supported by TiVo I'd use it just to stick it to Sonic I dislike them so bad.


----------



## allanf (Apr 27, 2006)

This is the greatest post ever! You solved my problem!! WHOOOO!!


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

allanf said:


> This is the greatest post ever! You solved my problem!! WHOOOO!!


LOL! You might think that was a trollish post, but the support is really bad to the point that TiVo approved options really aren't an option. If someone wants to make DVD's I'd strongly suggest one of the alternate methods the user community has created. The software will be less expensive, the interface better, and the user support will actually exist. With Sonic you may or may not get an answer...ever. Dude, it's really bad and I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.


----------



## allanf (Apr 27, 2006)

OrganicEd611 said:


> Trial Serial: CYYADVAP3WZ7D8ZKD


Actually, THIS is the best post ever. It's all I needed and Sonic wouldn't provide it.


----------



## dino1 (May 6, 2006)

thanks


----------



## bilbo (Dec 7, 2004)

yes, thank you, maybe my code is coming in my e-mail eventually, but your code got the trial download to work for me.


----------



## Stockanomics (May 4, 2006)

Wow I have been going nuts for 3 hours trying to get that code, thanks Much.

Jeremy


----------



## trace-tivo (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks. I tried it 3 times in 48 hours and did not get the email. Your serial number saved me alot of hassle


----------



## Gary E Williams (Jun 2, 2006)

Stormspace said "If someone wants to make DVD's I'd strongly suggest one of the alternate methods the user community has created." 
I had the same no key problem and now I have it but I now get other problems trying to install like services won't run; keys fail to get entered. Custoimer service can't help. 

So could someone tell me about the "alternative methods" or other dvd burner to burn tivo dvds?


----------



## btl-a4 (Dec 28, 2005)

ditto on not getting a serial number and ditto on the thanks. I like it when it's this easy to get what I want.


----------



## bakuhn (May 3, 2005)

Any more details on other alternatives to MyDVD?


----------



## RedMan8 (Sep 30, 2005)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=300614&page=1&pp=30


----------

